# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch HONGKONG - DISNEYLAND - THẨM QUYẾN - QUẢNG CHÂU (Giá 17.849.000 vnđ)

## rooney205

*HAPPY TOURIST COMPANY., LTD* 
Địa chỉ:  26 Cù Lao, P. 2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP HCM
Website: www.dulichhanhphuc.com 
Email: mrnghiep205@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 0933984205
*Cập nhật 1/8/2012*

Thời gian:    7 ngày 6 đêm
Phương tiện:    Đi về bằng máy bay 
*Lịch trình*
*Ngày 1:  TP.HCM    HONGKONG     (Ăn tối)*
HDV HAPPYTOURIST đón Quý khách tại cổng D2 cột số 12 Ga đi QT sân bay TSN làm thủ tục xuất cảnh bay đi Hongkong. Đến sân bay Chek Lap Kok xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn, Về khách sạn nhận phòng 3* (hoặc tương đương ). Tự do hoặc đăng ký tham quan Hongkong by nights, dạo thuyền ngắm phố đêm giữa 2 bờ Bán đảo Kowlon & Bán đảo Hongkong.
*Ngày 2:  HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND    (Ăn 2 bữa)*
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Công viên Disneyland – một trong những công viên nổi tiếng trong tập đoàn WALT DISNEY Khám phá tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim hoạt hình của hãng Walt Disney, thưởng thức chương trình show tại các khu vực Fantasyland, Adventureland, Tomorrowland… gặp gỡ và giao lưu những nhân vật huyền thoại Bạch Tuyết, Cô bé Lọ Lem… và những người bạn dễ thương Chuột Mickey, Chó Pluto, Vịt Donarld…Tự túc ăn trưa trong Công viên. Buổi tối, xe đón Quý khách tại công viên & đưa đi ăn chiều. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
*Ngày 3:  HONGKONG    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng. Tham quan Trung tâm Hội nghị & triễn lãm HongKong - nơi đã diễn ra lễ trao trả Hongkong về cho Trung Quốc vào ngày 1-7-1997, Vịnh Nước Cạn (Repulse Bay) – Miếu Thần Tài – quý khách có thể cầu tài cầu lộc hoặc cầu con cái, đi qua cầu Trường Thọ cầu mong cho sống lâu trăm tuổi.... đến Trung tâm Văn Hóa Hongkong & Đại lộ ngôi sao (khu Tsim Sha Tzui) – nơi ghi lại những dấu ấn của nền điện ảnh Hongkong & các diễn viên điển ảnh nổi tiếng. 
Chiều đoàn tham quan Trung tâm Kim Hoàn, Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên (Wong Tai Sin) – một trong những ngôi chùa cổ và linh thiêng nhất Hongkong. xe đưa Quý khách Tham quan đỉnh núi Thái Bình (Peak Tower) - ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố HongKong – cảm nhận được bầu không khí rất mát mẽ. Nghỉ ngơi.
Ngày 4:  HONGKONG – QUẢNG CHÂU    (Ăn 3 bữa)
Ăn sáng, khởi hành đi Quảng Châu, Ăn trưa quý khách tham quan nhà tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, Tham quan công viên Hoàng Hoa Cương – viếng mộ liệt sĩ Phạm Hồng Thái , tự do mua sắm tại phố đi bộ Bắc Kinh lộ - khu mua sắm sầm uất của Quảng Châu.  Ăn tối, nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm tại Quảng Châu.


*Ngày 5:  QUẢNG CHÂU – THẨM QUYẾN    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng tham quan Công Viên Việt Tú với tượng Ngũ Dương Thành – biểu tượng của người dân Quảng Châu , tham quan viện nghiên cứu Đông Y Trung Quốc. 
Khởi hành đi Thẩm Quyến. Quý khách tìm hiểu văn hóa Trung Hoa qua hình tượng linh vật Kỳ Hưu, tham quan Cửa sổ Thế Giới – Công viên rộng hơn 480.000m2 ( nơi tập trung các kỳ quan Thế Giối thu nhỏ như: Tháp Effren, Kim Tự Tháp Ai Cập, Tượng Nhân Sư, thành phố New York, Tượng nữ thần Tự Do, tháp nghiêng...) . tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại khu thương mại nổi tiếng Đông Môn. Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng, tự do dạo phố đêm.

*Ngày 6:  THẨM QUYẾN – CÔNG VIÊN OCT    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng, tham quan “Điểm Du Lịch mới của Châu Á” - Khu công viên lớn và quy mô bậc nhất nhì của Thẩm Quyến - Công Viên OCT * East - Diện tích đất chiếm gần 9 km2 - được Bộ bảo vệ môi trường Quốc Gia và Sở Du Lịch Quốc Gia đồng trao tặng giải “ Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Quốc Gia ” đạt tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế. Công viên gồm có: 3 khu du lịch, 04 khu khách sạn nghỉ mát, hai câu lạc bộ đánh golf (36 lỗ), Đền Đại Hoa Hưng. Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi đầy hấp dẫn, lý thú tại “Công viên OCT East Resort”, tham quan xưởng sản xuất Tơ lụa.. Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 7:  THẨM QUYẾN - HONGKONG -  TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)*


Sau khi ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về VN. Đến sân bay TSN , trưởng đoàn chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 


*Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH*
Người lớn (12 tuổi trở lên): 17.849.000 vnđ
Trẻ em Từ 02 - 11 tuổi:     13.960.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
Trẻ em Dưới 02 tuổi: 6.970.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)




Phụ thu phòng đơn :     usd/đêm
CX 766      11:20 - 15:10
CX 765       16:20 - 17:50 

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – HKG – SGN.
    Thuế các loại (sân bay, xăng dầu, an ninh)                                       
    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 – 3 khách/phòng (Trường hợp 3 khách vì lí do giới tính)
    Vé vào cổng tham quan theo chương trình.
    Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
    Xe đưa đón tham quan, ăn uống theo chương trình.
    Chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục Hải quan cho quý khách. 
    Phục vụ nước suối 01 chai/khách/ngày.


*QUÀ TẶNG* 
    Nón du lịch, túi xách du lịch,bao da hộ chiếu của 
    Tặng tòan bộ phí Bảo hiểm du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc Tế(mức bồi thường cao nhất 200 triệu đồng/khách).


*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
    Hộ chiếu ( còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng)     
    Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
    Visa nhập VN đối với Việt Kiều hoặc mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 750.000đ /khách (giá trị 30 ngày)
    Tiền Tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương : 65.000đ / khách / ngày






*TRƯỜNG HỢP HỦY TOUR:*
    Huỷ tour sau khi đã có visa mất 100% tiền cọc.
    Hủy trước 7 ngày: chi trả 50% tổng số tiền tour.
    Hủy từ 4 đến 6 ngày: chi trả 80% tổng số tiền tour.
    Hủy trong vòng 3 ngày: chi trả 100% tổng số tiền tour.


*LƯU Ý :*
    Quý khách vui lòng nộp Hộ chiếu bản chính hoặc bản photo(giá trị sử dụng trên 6 tháng).
    Giá thuế xăng dầu có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm xuất vé..
    Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái , thuận tiện cho Quý khách. 
      Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : thiên tai, khủng bố… hoặc do sự cố hay có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa … thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an tòan cho Quý khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.


*PHỤC VỤ CHU ĐÁO – DỊCH VỤ HOÀN HẢO !* 
Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc các bạn có thể gửi về mrnghiep205@gmail.com hoặc SĐT: 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

cùng đi du lịch với HappyTourist, liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

up..................

----------


## rooney205

up.............

----------

